# My desk and my build 2014! (EVGA HADRON AIR)



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 21, 2015)

Specs:

| CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 Processor (6M Cache, 3.90 GHz)
| MB: ASUS Mini ITX DDR3 2600 LGA 1150 Motherboards H97I-PLUS
| RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (CML16GX3M2A1600C10)
| GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked 3GB + Backplate
| SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500B/AM)
| HDD: Western Digital WD Green 2TB: 3.5-inch, SATA 6 Gb/s, IntelliPower, 64MB Cache WD20EZRX
| Case: EVGA Hadron Air Mini-ITX
| COOLER: EVGA ACX mITX CPU Cooler
| FANS: 2x Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Single Fan (CO-9050001-WW)
| OPTICAL DRIVE: Slim Slot-Load DVDRW Drive for EVGA Hadron Chassis
| THERMAL COMPOUND: Noctua NT-H1
| MOUSE: ASUS UX300 Wired Laser
| KEYBOARD: Dell SK-8135 Multimedia
| SPEAKERS: Logitech Z320
| MONITOR: Dell 24 P2414H


----------



## Toothless (Feb 21, 2015)

Sooo is this a build log or are you just showing off?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 21, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Sooo is this a build log or are you just showing off?



Ain't it the same?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 21, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Ain't it the same?


Build log is more "I do dis and put dis in dere wit dis"

Showing off is more "LOOK GUISE I DID DIS AND ITS BOOTYFUL"


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 21, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Build log is more "I do dis and put dis in dere wit dis"
> 
> Showing off is more "LOOK GUISE I DID DIS AND ITS BOOTYFUL"



So the foreplay is just longer...?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 21, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> So the foreplay is just longer...?


Much longer but the longer it lags on, the bigger the climatic ending is.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 21, 2015)

Yea... guess you are right... I guess the was a my current rig/build thread somewhere... where the brave ones can show off and endure critics.


----------

